# Ollie Starting?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> "If Kevin is our starter, he's a typical point guard that can run an offense, take Allen [Iverson] off the ball," coach Maurice Cheeks said. "If, in fact, we decide to do that, it's not a bad choice. I think he gives us defensive pressure up the floor, and has the ability to settle down an offense. We'll look at that option of him being in the starting lineup."


http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/15851096.htm

IMO, he'd be better than Green, at least. Still a bad defensive move, but it doesn't have those reprocussions.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/15851096.htm
> 
> IMO, he'd be better than Green, at least. Still a bad defensive move, but it doesn't have those reprocussions.


 Cheeks is an idiot!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

OFF topic Sliccat is that your lil daughter in your av


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The 76ers haven't been any good since AI was the point guard. So they should move him back to shooting guard, and start either Ollie or maybe Brunson (i know :clown


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> The 76ers haven't been any good since AI was the point guard. So they should move him back to shooting guard, and start either Ollie or maybe Brunson (i know :clown


 Horrible idea, his career is prolonged as a PG, moving him back to the 2 is a no-no at this point in his career


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Horrible idea, his career is prolonged as a PG, moving him back to the 2 is a no-no at this point in his career



Exactly, and not because Allen Iverson's not quick enough, but how many beatings can Iverson possibly take? Besides AI played 1-guard all his life before LB came and ruined his career.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Exactly, and not because Allen Iverson's not quick enough, but how many beatings can Iverson possibly take? Besides AI played 1-guard all his life before LB came and ruined his career.


 What are you talking about? LB didnt ruin AI's career!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> OFF topic Sliccat is that your lil daughter in your av


LOL

That's my girlfriend. She's older than I am.

That picture is getting me in trouble. Some other dude hit on me, cause he thought it was me.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Horrible idea, his career is prolonged as a PG, moving him back to the 2 is a no-no at this point in his career


Whatever happens, AI won't be a PG. He was trying to use Iggy there too. But, it just won't work. It's not even about Iverson. THey just don't have anybody who can play the 1 on offense and 2 on defsense without being a weakness on one of the two.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Whatever happens, AI won't be a PG. He was trying to use Iggy there too. But, it just won't work. It's not even about Iverson. THey just don't have anybody who can play the 1 on offense and 2 on defsense without being a weakness on one of the two.


 We are in for a long horrible season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> We are in for a long horrible season


Damn, changing diapers is starting to get to you already? :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Damn, changing diapers is starting to get to you already? :laugh:


 lol


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sure it's not the Diaper Changing, BUT THE CRYING, LMAO.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Horrible idea, his career is prolonged as a PG, moving him back to the 2 is a no-no at this point in his career


AI plays the same crash-and-burn style at either position, so a move to SG shouldn't impact him much.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> AI plays the same crash-and-burn style at either position, so a move to SG shouldn't impact him much.


 you think so? what happened his last full season as a 2?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> you think so? what happened his last full season as a 2?


 Good point, but I think that was as much the fault of being in bad situations.


----------



## scott3hoops (Nov 3, 2006)

i was at the season opener. they ran both kevin ollie and allen iverson at the point. not only does this give the team a huge offensive threat when allen is out, but they completely change their style of play when kevin is running the offensive. it will be harder for teams to completely strategize for the 76ers because of this. i mean...even having allen out there all the time is hard for opposing defenses, but now running allen at the point and at the 2, its gonna be even harder. i liked the way our offense looked. it was a little sloppy at times, but we just have to get back into the swing of things. few more games and everything should tighten up. i think it will be a huge test at orlando friday night...not only has jameer nelson and dwight howard been playing good ever since they came into the league, they now have their perennial all star playing phenomenal basketball, and hes another something to worry about friday night. as long as we play solid defense again and dont let this win get into our heads, we should be good. the 76ers can score with the best of em, and playing defense seems to be their main focus for the year. lets hope it is for our sake, for this next upcoming game......cuz they can score too.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

it's a good move.
more control.

brings more depth for the bench as well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> LOL
> 
> That's my girlfriend. She's older than I am.
> 
> That picture is getting me in trouble. Some other dude hit on me, cause he thought it was me.


That dude ain't very smart. Doesn't he see the 'your mother' next to 'location'? :laugh:

I already knew who it was b/c you posted 80 pics of her in the PICS thread in EBB. :smile:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> you think so? what happened his last full season as a 2?


I think 03-04 was dumb luck with injuries. He had a nice season before that one. But still it's never a good idea to have a 'me' guy as your point guard. Starting Ollie, Iverson, Iggy, Webber, and Dalembert would definitely net Philly more wins. And you get Carney, Korver, and Hunter off the bench.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

I hate Willie Green's game.

Ever since those miss free throws @ Detroit in playoffs 2 years ago I never felt the same about him...

this dude shoots air ball floaters and ****.

He's too shaky.

I'm glad John Salmons wanna be Iverson *** isn't here n e more.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> That dude ain't very smart. Doesn't he see the 'your mother' next to 'location'? :laugh:
> 
> I already knew who it was b/c you posted 80 pics of her in the PICS thread in EBB. :smile:


Damn, it was four. :curse:


----------

